# Visicol



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

I have been an IBS-D sufferer for 11 years, and I am going in for a colonoscopy/endoscopy on May 9. I had an endoscopy before, but never a colonoscopy. What have been your experiences with Visicol? Did it make you crampy or nauseous? How bad was the D and how long did it last?


----------



## littlebit (May 19, 2000)

My experience with it was wonderful. I actually had to cancel my 1st appointment for a colonoscopy because they give me the fleet phospo prep and I couldn't keep the mess down. They decided to give me the visicol and that was a piece of cake. The diarriah was no worse than my normal days of diarriah, I had no cramps it was great! I was clean as a wistle. A tip for you is to cut the pills up, they are rather large pills, and drink lots of water that is the key. Good Luck!


----------

